# At Large Nutrition "Results" Review



## ZECH (Jun 24, 2008)

Chris Mason from At Large Nutrition was kind enough to send me some "Results" to also try. 
The first time I tried it, I downed it pretty fast on my way to the gym. About 10-15 minutes later, I could really feel the dextrose kick in. My skin started to crawl kinda like niacin will do to you. After a couple of weeks on it, I noticed my strength did increase in my bench numbers. It also gave me more stamina during my workouts and I  was able to finish without being exhausted. As just a personal preference, I started taking half before workouts and the rest after workout. While the dextrose is not necessary to make the creatine work, I think anyone looking to bulk would find this to work good for it's ability to shuttle insulin into muscles after your workout. This product if used consistently, will provide added benefits in the gym.


----------



## workingatit43 (Jun 25, 2008)

dg806 said:


> Chris Mason from At Large Nutrition was kind enough to send me some "Results" to also try.
> The first time I tried it, I downed it pretty fast on my way to the gym. About 10-15 minutes later, I could really feel the dextrose kick in. My skin started to crawl kinda like niacin will do to you. After a couple of weeks on it, I noticed my strength did increase in my bench numbers. It also gave me more stamina during my workouts and I  was able to finish without being exhausted. As just a personal preference, I started taking half before workouts and the rest after workout. While the dextrose is not necessary to make the creatine work, I think anyone looking to bulk would find this to work good for it's ability to shuttle insulin into muscles after your workout. This product if used consistently, will provide added benefits in the gym.




niacin flush what a russhhhhh!!!!!


----------



## lucifuge (Jun 25, 2008)

Results really is some pretty good stuff.


----------



## Travis Bell (Jun 25, 2008)

Glad you liked it man.


----------



## chris mason (Jun 25, 2008)

Excellent!  Thanks for the review!

Chris


----------

